# T2209 - Foreign Tax Credit



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone actually tried to claim foreign tax credits for US domiciled ETF's like Vanguard VTI, VEA, VWO ?

Would the "foreign country" be united states? or for VEA and VWO, the hundred or so countries that it covers? would make for a very long list ....

EDIT: Upon further googling, looks like people just put in USA for brevity. Hope CRA doesn't get mad.

http://www.financialwebring.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=107464


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I can't speak to ETFs, but have used T2209 for foreign tax credits on global mutual funds for several years with no objection from CRA.


----------

